# Accessing a coolant leak, passenger side...



## Cedar (Dec 13, 2016)

I seem to have a coolant leak down on the lower radiator hose(or so im assuming) The problem is it downs behind the passenger fog light and above the engine pan/skid plate and I cant see any way to easily access this without tearing apart the whole front corner of the car... Am I missing something?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

remove the entire air intake from the frame of the car. Remove the hose clamp from the turbo, and the plastic drain line from the bottom of the air filter box.

Then you can pull the entire air box rubber gromlets out of the frame supports of the car. Cover the turbo so that nothing get's down in it. 

Coolant from this area is probably either the termostat housing, or the 3/4" hose attached to the thermostat housing. Or the radiator hose. The hose is on with a clip. Use a metal pick and pull out the clip and the hose comes off. There is an o-ring in this radiator hose to thermostat housing connection. Place the clip back in the groove and the lower radiator hose will snap back on the thermostat. 

First figure out where it's leaking, then post back. I would do all these connections from the top. I've done the water pump, and had the thermostat completely out.


----------

